# Will the Snow push up to Detroit?



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

Anyone heard if Detroit is going to get a little piece of this snowstorm? Sure would be nice... Tired of 2 inches or less, bring on a big one!!!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

jeesh 2-inches would be nice! i havent seen 2 inches dropped in one storm all season. im not getting my hopes up though


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Fox 2 said 2"- 4", which they should have just said 0.00"


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Yep.. Gonne get at least enough to push everyone...*

Maybe we won't get buried, but this one should hit everyones trigger anyways....

btw: 1-2" storms aren't bad.... Lots of salt! payup


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2006)

Must be a slow mover. It just started to snow a liitle here in Roseville. 
We did sell a lot of parts and drive markers today!


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

it started snowing here at 3:15pm, but I heard they have been getting snow up in oakland co. and to are south in monroe allday.


----------

